

Projects from the docker community - creack
http://blog.docker.io/2013/07/docker-projects-from-the-docker-community/

======
ukd1
We're working on a Javascript console, using the upcoming websocket stuff.

~~~
ukd1
Released: [https://github.com/rainforestapp/Docker-
Terminal](https://github.com/rainforestapp/Docker-Terminal)

------
shykes
There's also Owncloud: [http://dischord.org/blog/2013/07/10/docker-and-
owncloud/](http://dischord.org/blog/2013/07/10/docker-and-owncloud/)

